# Was Crown gas boiler installed correctly?



## Creed Sowards (3 mo ago)

I just had a 17 year old Burnham boiler replaced because the heat exchangers failed. This is a new Crown Bermuda gas boiler installed 4 days ago. 

Because it bangs loudly, on a pretty regular basis, 
i studied the internet for suggestions. Nothing seemed to fit the problem, but boiler installation issues were discussed regularly. If there are any comments to be made, on the installation pictures i posted, feel free to make suggestions. 

The function of this boiler, as i watched it for a short time, went like this.
The boiler was not heating and the water in the site
glass was at the black line.
There were some clicking sounds and the water in the
site class rose 2” in 30 seconds.
When the water stopped rising, the boiler kicked in and
started heating.
The burner turned off after a minute and the water level
returned to the black line level in 30 seconds.
Then the whole process started again.
The one time i was fortunate enough to be at the boiler 
when the banging started, it seemed to be coming
from the left side, where the copper piping is.
The banging is not at the individual radiators. 

Thanks


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Subscribed.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Just an idea, Why don’t you call the company that did the install so they can solve the problem?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Logtec said:


> Just an idea, Why don’t you call the company that did the install so they can solve the problem?


I agree. It sounds like he didn't have a Crown certified spirit level. A lot of guys try to cut corners and use an optic guide level because they are cheaper, but then problems like this arise. Also ask them if they used gas boiler pipe dope. The regular stuff can lead to water hammer issues.


----------



## Creed Sowards (3 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Just an idea, Why don’t you call the company that did the install so they can solve the problem?


Yes, that’s the plan, but i would like to be better prepared for that conversation. If this system isn’t installed correctly, or could have been installed better, and the installer says otherwise, how would i know. Second and third opinions, from other professionals would help.
If members here have suggestions that i can manage myself, then there will be no reason to call the installer. I’m sure he is busy enough this time of year. Thanks


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

I wouldn’t have accepted that product. They definitely cut corners because it was all done in pro press. Demand they come back and silver solder everything. That’s why it’s not working right


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Creed Sowards said:


> Yes, that’s the plan, but i would like to be better prepared for that conversation. If this system isn’t installed correctly, or could have been installed better, and the installer says otherwise, how would i know. Second and third opinions, from other professionals would help.
> If members here have suggestions that i can manage myself, then there will be no reason to call the installer. I’m sure he is busy enough this time of year. Thanks


Just an FYI all the members here are lic’d professional plumbers. And I guess you missed the part about the fact that this site is FOR “professional plumbers ONLY”.
I know what’s wrong with your “new set up” but I didn’t spend 25 years+ building a business, educating myself only to give away free advice. Doing Plumbing work/jobs are how I (and we) pay our bills, feed our families etc, we don’t work or give away advice for free, just like it’s safe to assume you don’t do your job or work for free..

Call me back the installer, trust what they say, you paid them to do a job, if it isn’t done or done right they need to fix it to complete the job.


----------



## Creed Sowards (3 mo ago)

Well, you’re correct. I did not notice that this site was just for professionals like yourself. Thank you for stepping up and setting me straight. Have a great day.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Creed Sowards said:


> Well, you’re correct. I did not notice that this site was just for professionals like yourself. Thank you for stepping up and setting me straight. Have a great day.


Respect


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

Near boiler piping is wrong. Look at the manual, it has pictures of appropriate near boiler piping. Then call back your installer and have them repipe your boiler.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Creed Sowards said:


> Well, you’re correct. I did not notice that this site was just for professionals like yourself. Thank you for stepping up and setting me straight. Have a great day.


.

There are a lot of problems with that install. I recommend that you call the company that put it in and ask them to reevaluate their piping and installation method.

if that doesn’t work you need to call somebody else. You need to get a second opinion.

An install like that makes me question things about the rest of the installation. Things like ratings for emergency valves and other small issues that could become safety concerns. 

That boiler would get red tagged in my area.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Joshuasamuel said:


> Hi,
> That installation has a lot of issues. I advise you to get in touch with the business that installed it and requests that they review the pipes and installation process. Thanks.


Ya sure, is that what you would do?


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

Blue2 said:


> I wouldn’t have accepted that product. They definitely cut corners because it was all done in pro press. Demand they come back and silver solder everything. That’s why it’s not working right



i love my propress


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Nazareth said:


> i love my propress


I love mine too


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’m waiting for the propress that does pvc DWV up to 4”

Around this time in history you’ll be able to call Home Depot, Amazon,Walmart for a “ plumbing tech “ to come out and take care of any problem you have……” plug and play “. 

Dont worry it’ll be cheap and if you can’t pay just put it on your government assistance card.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

It’s all part of the New World Order.

Mass immigration around the world, lock downs, controlling energy, changing the definitions of words, devalued money

Prepping for a one world government.

Terry sees it….Do you ?


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> It’s all part of the New World Order.
> 
> Mass immigration around the world, lock downs, controlling energy, changing the definitions of words, devalued money
> 
> Prepping for a one world government.


----------



## Tom F Ohio (6 mo ago)

Blue2 said:


> I wouldn’t have accepted that product. They definitely cut corners because it was all done in pro press. Demand they come back and silver solder everything. That’s why it’s not working right


Boilers are installed with pro press all the time here and have no problems with the installation. We use to solder with 50-50 and had no problems.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Tom F Ohio said:


> Boilers are installed with pro press all the time here and have no problems with the installation. We use to solder with 50-50 and had no problems.


You missed the sarcasm.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tom F Ohio said:


> Boilers are installed with pro press all the time here and have no problems with the installation. We use to solder with 50-50 and had no problems.


You're new here.

His post was aimed at the person who shouldn't be posting here, it wasn't meant for us other plumbers to read.


----------

